# Greetings from Holland !



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 21, 2010)

Welkom op V.I. Control, Remo!

Dit is een echt goed forum met veel professionals en een hele goeie sfeer. Dit zijn echt mensen die elkaar willen helpen en ook willen dollen, maar met veel respect voor elkaar.
Ik weet zeker dat je hier veel zal leren.

Succes met je plannen!


----------



## JohnG (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome -- we look forward to hearing some of your music.

Coincidentally, I'm wearing my Nederlands national football team shirt today, so perhaps today I'm an honorary countryman?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome to VI, Remo! Great that you found us. Enjoy the forum


----------

